# info please: 1992 Specialized Sirrus



## the.air.up.there (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi all,

This is my first post. I'm considering replacing my ancient tag-sale man's Nishiki road bike that I've ridden for 15 years (even though it doesn't fit me). Clearly, I am not ULTRA picky about the bike I need - although all my biking friends tell me to get real. The new bikes are LIGHT YEARS ahead of what I have, they say. (My old Nishiki is still fun, since I don't know the difference, but I have a hard time reaching the brakes). 

I saw an ad for a 1992 Specialized Sirrus road bike but can't find any info on it. I know this: The Specialized sticker says Cr-Mo(Chromoly steel), Racing, and Direct Drive. Its got all the right screw holes to make it a commuter, for a rack, fenders, and such. Components are Shimano 105. The only non-original part of the bike is the saddle.

Oh, and it's a 50 cm which my LBS said is my range (I'm 5'6 female) although the more I read the more I see that knowing the frame size is just the beginning and "It's All About Fit!!" (that's my friends yelling at me!)

Does anyone reading this have any comment on this bike? It's red - does that matter? I went to Bikepedia but couldn't find a listing for it. 

It is a good bike?

thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

the.air.up.there said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This is my first post. I'm considering replacing my ancient tag-sale man's Nishiki road bike that I've ridden for 15 years (even though it doesn't fit me). Clearly, I am not ULTRA picky about the bike I need - although all my biking friends tell me to get real. The new bikes are LIGHT YEARS ahead of what I have, they say. (My old Nishiki is still fun, since I don't know the difference, but I have a hard time reaching the brakes).
> 
> ...


IMO your friends are 1/2 right. It IS all about fit, but Nishiki's are cool bikes.  

Being a 1992 and considering it's a Chromoly (steel) frame, depending on where the bike is and how it's been stored make sure to check it over for rust. Without disassembling the BB you won't know if there's internal rust present (or to what extent), but if you see it externally (around the lugs/ BB areas), it's also internal.

_If it fits _and you decide to test ride the bike, check that everything operates as it's supposed to. There are ways to check for play where there are bearings, so if you are interested enough in the bike to check it out, update this thread and we'll give you additional info on what to look for (as well as what to look out for) in older used bikes.


----------

